# Concerto per Orchestra (with score) - Spitfire audio realistic orchestra



## marcodistefano (Feb 18, 2018)

Dear Composers,

I just finished to produce this Concerto per Orchestra.

It is not a conventional composition, so feel free to like it or not. It is based on a personal style which I matured in the last ten years, a mix of contemporary and classical music.

It is dedicated to the memory of Belgian composer Luc Brewaeys, which I had the pleasure to study with in 2009.

I used the following spitfire audio libraries:
- Symphonic Woodwinds
- Chamber Strings
- London Contemporary Orchestra
- Percussion Redux

What do you think of the final result?


----------



## funnybear (Feb 19, 2018)

Very impressive. Especially the first two and the final movement for me. Thanks for embedding the score.

Can you tell a little more about your approach to composing this piece?

Great programming using the Spitfire libraries. I think you managed to create a very coherent soundstage.

PS: I heared some occasional clipping when I played it back.


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 19, 2018)

funnybear said:


> Very impressive. Especially the first two and the final movement for me. Thanks for embedding the score.
> 
> Can you tell a little more about your approach to composing this piece?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback!

I know there are some strange things happening (for example ar time 1:35) but could not understand why and fix it... I never had this before it seems like voices are being cut. I tried to export several times but always had them.

About the composition, I started to approach contemporary music twelve years ago, and during this time I developed a personal composing style, my main inspirations come from Goffredo Petrassi, Ennio Morricone, Igor Stravinsky, Debussy, Scriabin, Bartok and many others. Will keep on composing to further develop it and hope find one day a real ensemble for playing it.

I also compose using more classical style, which you can listen to in my YouTube channel.

I started to compose this piece in 2009 when I was studying with the Belgian composer Luc Brewayes, which unfortunatly passed away recently :( that is why I dedicated to his memory.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice composition Marco! And the audio rendering is excellent...


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 19, 2018)

Rob said:


> Nice composition Marco! And the audio rendering is excellent...


Thank you Rob

It was hard work


----------



## PeterN (Feb 20, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Thank you Rob
> 
> It was hard work



Thanks for sharing.

Mind asking how long it took to make it?

This is too contemporary/avantgarde for my personal taste, but just curious how long it takes to make this kind of composition?

That being said the audio quality is interesting and has an appeal. A pinch of vintage, maybe, which sounds pleasant.

Edit: listened to parts again, and hmmmmm. something unqiue about it - in a good way.


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 20, 2018)

PeterN said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Mind asking how long it took to make it?
> 
> This is too contemporary/avantgarde for my personal taste, but just curious how long it takes to make this kind of composition?


Thanks for listening!

First thing is, composition is a second job for me, so I do it only on evening/night and weekend.

Said that, it took 4 months to compose and 1 month to produce the digital recording starting from a raw midi score to what is now.

For the records I wrote this composition back in 2009, I have the version that I rendered at that time and is funny to hear how vst quality has changed over a decade


----------



## PeterN (Feb 20, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Thanks for listening!
> 
> First thing is, composition is a second job for me, so I do it only on evening/night and weekend.
> 
> ...



So almost 6 months in total. With all respect. Thanks for reply and thanks again for sharing.


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi guys,
just did a remastering and uploaded the new version on YouTube.
I realized that too much reverb and delay was killing the composition.
Now seems much more mature, I just uploaded the video on the original post, let me know what you think.

Thanks for the feedback!
Marco


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice work! thanks for sharing.


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 23, 2018)

I just created this video which is an excerpt with only Movement IV


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 23, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> Nice work! thanks for sharing.


Thank to you for listening and feedback!


----------

